# Ski of choice



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg's thread got me thinking.  If you could walk into any ski shop and walk away 1 free pair of skis which would you take?  what's your dream ski?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg's Used Cabrawlers... obviously.. second- Mondeo's Twisters.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 12, 2009)

head mogul, not that it's my dream ski but I want to try a straighter and stiffer ski. 

btw, for Greg's asking price or less, it sounds like a good deal. It gives you a chance to try a mogul ski for a season or two and go on from there. Only thing stopping me is 173 is too long.


btw 2, I ski on the twister also. Way before, Greg and Mondeo got theirs.... so I'm not chasing those characters around. Hmmm I got the Kryptons earlier too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

Mondeo has it and not the twisters.  Fischer Watea 94 with Marker Barons.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

jack97 said:


> head mogul, not that it's my dream ski but I want to try a straighter and stiffer ski.
> 
> btw, for Greg's asking price or less, it sounds like a good deal. It gives you a chance to try a mogul ski for a season or two and go on from there. Only thing stopping me is 173 is too long.
> 
> ...


But did you get the Krypton/Twister combo before or after powbmps?

I'd go with powbmps's set up. 182 Twister with FKS bindings.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 12, 2009)

My scott P3's


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 12, 2009)

Rossignol S7. It's a powder ski that I'll hardly ever use but it's a great toy that I don't mind getting for free.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

jack97 said:


> head mogul, not that it's my dream ski but I want to try a straighter and stiffer ski.



Should have picked them up a couple of summers ago when they were only $99 at Level Nine Sports.

If you ever get to Sundown when I'm there you can try mine out.  I had the misfortune to have demo bindings installed on them...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 12, 2009)

my Nordica blowers..


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2009)

I like my skis. But if I could get any pair for free, I'd probably pick the Volkl Auras. They're beyond my ability right now but I plan on growing into them.  And the graphics are nice, too.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> But did you get the Krypton/Twister combo before or after powbmps?
> 
> I'd go with powbmps's set up. 182 Twister with FKS bindings.




he gave me a heads up on the twister; two years ago he posted that he just picked up a pair half price at a shop in Killington, got mine two weeks afterwards. Didn't know he had the Kryptons tho, I got mine right after getting schooled by Evan. Don't know when he got his, i recall he told me read good things about at tetron gravity site.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Should have picked them up a couple of summers ago when they were only $99 at Level Nine Sports.
> 
> If you ever get to Sundown when I'm there you can try mine out.  I had the misfortune to have demo bindings installed on them...



i know     but I just got my twister then and couldn't justify getting another mogul ski. 

Looks like I'm not getting any flak for going out this w/e, could be a green light for Sunday. Are you going to be there? Don't really care about trying out the heads, more psyched about hitting the soft bumps.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm going to be at Sundown on one of the days this weekend.  It was originally supposed to be Saturday, but I'm trying to move it to Sunday since it looks like that's when everyone is going to be there.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

jack97 said:


> btw, for Greg's asking price or less, it sounds like a good deal. It gives you a chance to try a mogul ski for a season or two and go on from there.



Exactly my thinking. There's easily a year left in those. Good chance to check out whether  bump ski is right for you for cheap.

For me, I'm exited about the Twister (scheduled for delivery tomorrow BTW. Yay!) Wanted a pair for a while. As for anything else, I really don't need anything. I love the Legends as the mid-fat. Might like to get a fatter ski someday. Was considering a Watea 94, but mondeo's head might explode thinking I'm copying him. :roll: Still wouldn't mind a slalom ski like a Fischer RX8 or something.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Fischer Watea 94 with Marker Barons.



This!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't believe that anyone makes what I REALLY want.  My ski of choice would have about an 11 to 12 meter radius sidecut,  max out at about 140 in the tip, mid 90's underfoot and a good 120/125 in the tail and have an overall flex pattern that's about 80-85% of a slalom race board.  Put that into a 170-175cm ski with some snazzy graphics both top skin and base and I'd plunk down the VISA card in a heartbeat


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I don't believe that anyone makes what I REALLY want.  My ski of choice would have about an 11 to 12 meter radius sidecut,  max out at about 140 in the tip, mid 90's underfoot and a good 120/125 in the tail and have an overall flex pattern that's about 80-85% of a slalom race board.  Put that into a 170-175cm ski with some snazzy graphics both top skin and base and I'd plunk down the VISA card in a heartbeat



http://www.icelanticboards.com/#/skis/detail/scout

short and a bit wider in the waste than what you're asking for, but......this might be as close as you'll find to what you're looking for.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

These sound like a lot of fun too....

http://www.ems.com/1/1/18038-icelantic-pilgrim-skis.html


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.icelanticboards.com/#/skis/detail/scout
> 
> short and a bit wider in the waste than what you're asking for, but......this might be as close as you'll find to what you're looking for.



Sounds pretty close.  I think my only issue with them is the line in the description that says "If you weigh less than 120 lbs" :lol:  :lol:  I miss that by about 100lbs


----------



## Philpug (Mar 12, 2009)

The new Blossom built 84 waisted Vist would be on the top of my list. Past that, I really am in lust with the Blizzard Magnum 8.7's right now.


----------



## roark (Mar 12, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Sounds pretty close.  I think my only issue with them is the line in the description that says "If you weigh less than 120 lbs" :lol:  :lol:  I miss that by about 100lbs


That's the soft version of the ski.

But yeah, you need to man up and get off the kids sticks if you're over 200


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, from the perspective of which _additional  _ski you'd like, given that I have the two most popular ones mentioned wink, it would have to be Elan Bloodlines or a mid-fat twin tip. Really don't know what I'm looking for in a twin tip, though.


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2009)

Getting pretty interested in the Dynastar Sultan 85.  Might try to demo if I (fingers crossed) make it to Tahoe next month.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Might like to get a fatter ski someday. Was considering a Watea 94



A 94 mm waisted ski is not generally considered a fat ski these days.  I've heard great things about the Watea 94s but they're not fat powder boards under the current prevailing standards.  You gotta go at least over 100 mm to be considered fat :wink:

For me, the skis I'd take if I could get them without paying would be the Nordica Helldiver.  I demoed them in December at Gore & really liked them.  Those are 90 mm wide but I already have my pair of fatties at 105 mm :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Was considering a Watea 94, but mondeo's head might explode thinking I'm copying him. :roll:


Umm...


deadheadskier said:


> Mondeo has it and not the twisters.  Fischer Watea 94 with Marker Barons.





wa-loaf said:


> This!


Too late!


----------



## skibum9995 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd love some 202 cm Nordica Dobermann SGs for long, fast turns early mornings before the crowds show up.


----------



## roark (Mar 13, 2009)

skibum9995 said:


> I'd love some 202 cm Nordica Dobermann SGs for long, fast turns early mornings before the crowds show up.


 
:-o


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

skibum9995 said:


> I'd love some 202 cm Nordica Dobermann SGs for long, fast turns early mornings before the crowds show up.



hell yeah..those would rock on Razors edge at Blue..I bet I would get whistled at by the ski patrollers..


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Mar 13, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> A 94 mm waisted ski is not generally considered a fat ski these days.  I've heard great things about the Watea 94s but they're not fat powder boards under the current prevailing standards.  You gotta go at least over 100 mm to be considered fat :wink:



enter the watea 101...coming in a 182cm and 172cm for next year...along with the 192 now avail...or, if you want to go fatter, the watea 114 comes in a 176 and 186 (09/10 ski).  101 in a 182 makes for a pretty versatile ski...pretty solid on the hard stuff for a ski over 100 in the waist.  The 114 is a blast in the deep...and surprisingly nimble when its not deep.  I'll take both...


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 13, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> A 94 mm waisted ski is not generally considered a fat ski these days.  I've heard great things about the Watea 94s but they're not fat powder boards under the current prevailing standards.  You gotta go at least over 100 mm to be considered fat :wink:


Delusions of grandeur. Guy gets a board over 100 and all of a sudden 94 isn't considered fat :lol:

This was a pretty weak topic, IMO. Your ski of choice should really be the ski you already own. Otherwise, you need to sack up and reconsider your quiver and start looking for some deals. Especially since it is the end of the season. I gots my skis of choice already.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 13, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> enter the watea 101...coming in a 182cm and 172cm for next year...along with the 192 now avail.


That is pretty sweet. 192 was a bit much for the east, IMO.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Fischer Watea 94 with Marker Barons.





wa-loaf said:


> This!



I'm gonna change that to Volkl Mantras after skiing both today. With the Watea 84 a close second. The 09 Watea 94 felt like a boat. I did ski it in a 186 so that might me part of it. It's got a funky new tip that looks like the bow of a boat. I think it would be pretty awesome in deep powder though.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 14, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm gonna change that to Volkl Mantras after skiing both today. With the Watea 84 a close second. The 09 Watea 94 felt like a boat. I did ski it in a 186 so that might me part of it. It's got a funky new tip that looks like the bow of a boat. I think it would be pretty awesome in deep powder though.


Sounds like they made the tip similar to the legends? Is that a fair comparison if you have seen that ski? You should try that Watea 94 one size down, I suspect you might have a different experience.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Sounds like they made the tip similar to the legends? Is that a fair comparison if you have seen that ski? You should try that Watea 94 one size down, I suspect you might have a different experience.



I'm not familiar with what the legends have, but this literally looks like the front of a boat. I think they call it a "powder wedge" or something like that. It's got a pretty big upturned tail too. All wateas for '10 from the 94 up will have that tip. A size down would probably be good to try. I'd also like to try them all on a powder day. If I get that opportunity in CO I will. Still leaning to the Mantra at this point though.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 14, 2009)

Ouch. Sounds like a return to the Atua with the turned up tail. I like the flat tip rather than the V shape. Bummer. I'll be searching for either an 08 or 09 Watea 94 when I need to replace my Atua.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I think they call it a "powder wedge" or something like that.



Powder Hull actually. :lol:


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 16, 2009)

AC50.  Have the ac4 and they are getting a bit long in the tooth.  May be i can get another year out of them. Time will tell


----------



## bigbog (Mar 16, 2009)

*...just one huh..?;-)*

After watching that Fischer link...that's one definite early season demo...asap.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 17, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Ouch. Sounds like a return to the Atua with the turned up tail. I like the flat tip rather than the V shape. Bummer. I'll be searching for either an 08 or 09 Watea 94 when I need to replace my Atua.



Can't understand a word she is saying but at least you can see what the 2010 Watea 94 looks like

http://www.zapiks.com/presentation-of-the-watea-94.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2009)

WWF-VT said:


> Can't understand a word she is saying but at least you can see what the 2010 Watea 94 looks like
> 
> http://www.zapiks.com/presentation-of-the-watea-94.html



That's them alright. The graphics on the whole Watea line-up are much improved!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm gonna change that to Volkl Mantras after skiing both today. With the Watea 84 a close second. The 09 Watea 94 felt like a boat. I did ski it in a 186 so that might me part of it. It's got a funky new tip that looks like the bow of a boat. I think it would be pretty awesome in deep powder though.



Watea 84 on tramdock right now!! 
http://www.tramdock.com/?cmp_id=ODAL_DSK8001&mv_pc=r208


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Watea 84 on tramdock right now!!
> http://www.tramdock.com/?cmp_id=ODAL_DSK8001&mv_pc=r208



I was going to post the same thing, you beat me too it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Watea 84 on tramdock right now!!
> http://www.tramdock.com/?cmp_id=ODAL_DSK8001&mv_pc=r208



Just looking at that. It hurts, but I have to wait. I'm in the midst of buying a house and with my trip to CO I need to keep an eye on my cash flow. I'll might be able to pull the trigger on something in August, hopefully there will still be some deals left.


----------



## prisnah (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmm....tough question. 

I think it'd be a 179 ObSETHed. Although Lhasa Pows would be great, and I wouldn't mind 182 VCTs, or a pair of s6 Koopmans...

But gotta go with the ObSETHeds here. With Dukes on em.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Mar 18, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Ouch. Sounds like a return to the Atua with the turned up tail. I like the flat tip rather than the V shape. Bummer. I'll be searching for either an 08 or 09 Watea 94 when I need to replace my Atua.



its not a full twin like the Atua...just a slightly longer tail...and compared to the 0809 watea 94, the 09/10 has a squared off tail...so the edge length is effectively increased when the ski is laid over on hard snow...but it doesn't impact the way the ski skids or slides because the tail is turned up...check it out when you can, if you like the current 94 you'll probably find even more to like in next years...I have anyway.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 18, 2009)

I've demoed a lot of skis this winter.  I've concluded that I prefer a beefy wood core mid-fat that's ~85mm underfoot and around a 20 meter natural turn radius.  I ski on the Salomon Fury.  I'm equally happy on a Volkl AC50 or a K2 Apache Xplorer.  Anything wider than that is a burden in the bumps and doesn't have much grip.  Anything narrower doesn't have the float.  If I skied in Utah instead of Vermont, I'd have a different opinion.


----------



## Damato (Mar 22, 2009)

I just spent 3-days on 08-09 Watea 94's I picked up on Tramdock (1 @ Jay - hard and fast Friday; 2 @ Wildcat) and these ski's rock!  Surprised at how easy they are to turn and hold on hardpack.  They are a blast!


----------



## Rambo (Jan 9, 2010)

Edd said:


> Getting pretty interested in the Dynastar Sultan 85.  Might try to demo if I (fingers crossed) make it to Tahoe next month.



Demoed the Dynastar Sultan 85 in a 172 length. Totally awesome ski. Will go anywhere and do everything. 126-85-110 with a quick 16 m turning radius. Wide enough to float in the soft stuff and carves great on the ice. Soft flexing ski, even though it has metal in it. Will cruise very fast and stable and will finish off turns easily to ski slow also. Turns are almost effortless.

Dynastar hit a home run with this ski.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Mondeo has it and not the twisters.  Fischer Watea 94 with Marker Barons.



Actually couldn't be happier than my High Society Free Rides with Dukes.  Really dig them.

As of right now, a 175 Fischer Progressor 9+ would be what I'd want.  My quiver is pretty awesome as it right now.  The only thing missing is a real rocket carving machine.

Alas, other priorities will probably keep me from adding such a ski for a couple of years.


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2010)

Damato said:


> I just spent 3-days on 08-09 Watea 94's I picked up on Tramdock (1 @ Jay - hard and fast Friday; 2 @ Wildcat) and these ski's rock! Surprised at how easy they are to turn and hold on hardpack. They are a blast!


 Interesting.  I was saving mine for pow.  Now I'm gonna take them out tommorow and see what the day brings.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 9, 2010)

billski said:


> Interesting.  I was saving mine for pow.  Now I'm gonna take them out tommorow and see what the day brings.



Do you have the 94's too? Seem to be becoming the AZ ski of choice.


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you have the 94's too? Seem to be becoming the AZ ski of choice.


  Yes they are.  Aftere a long discussion with Steve, I became convinced that was a good "east coast glades-powder ski.  I just never thought about putting them on hardpacked.  I'm going to take a backup pair with me tomorrow, in case the 94s don't work out!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 9, 2010)

billski said:


> Yes they are.  Aftere a long discussion with Steve, I became convinced that was a good "east coast glades-powder ski.  I just never thought about putting them on hardpacked.  I'm going to take a backup pair with me tomorrow, in case the 94s don't work out!



Not a substitute for a carving ski, but definitely competent on the hardpack.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 9, 2010)

I think plenty skis nowadays in the 90-100 range are competent on packed powder.  Hell, I skied my 110 Axiom every day the winter of 2000-2001 in Stowe.  Granted that was a huge winter, but there were plenty of hardpack days as well that they worked for me.  I dig my High Society's on groomers; very fast. On ice.......not so much


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 9, 2010)

billski said:


> Yes they are.  Aftere a long discussion with Steve, I became convinced that was a good "east coast glades-powder ski.  I just never thought about putting them on hardpacked.


Don't bother. They arc really nice big GS turns on packed powder. Truly an epic fail on hard pack conditions, though.


----------



## Philpug (Jan 9, 2010)

Updated my decision...

Kastle MX88 in a 178

If I could go in they wayback machine...

K2 EIS (Extreme Ice Ski) from 1993


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 10, 2010)

billski said:


> Interesting.  I was saving mine for pow.  Now I'm gonna take them out tommorow and see what the day brings.



What did you think?


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> What did you think?


 Steve dissuaded me.  I brought them but they stayed in the car.
I used carvers instead, good choice.
ps, I have the Atua, the predecessor to the Watea.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jan 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Alas, other priorities will probably keep me from adding such a ski for a couple of years.



is there some reading between the lines required here...is someone at home uke: in the mornings?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jan 11, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Don't bother. They arc really nice big GS turns on packed powder. Truly an epic fail on hard pack conditions, though.



maybe on boilerplate, bullet proof, old school east coast ice...but this weekend's conditions at the river were firm but grippy...watea 94 would have ripped quite nicely.


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2010)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> is there some reading between the lines required here...is someone at home uke: in the mornings?


:lol: Doesn't have to be uke: for that to be the case, BTW...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 11, 2010)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> is there some reading between the lines required here...is someone at home uke: in the mornings?



Well? What's the deal here DHS?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 11, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Well? What's the deal here DHS?



He has been saying for a while that he has bought too many skis too quickly.  I dont think there is a little one on the way for him.


----------

